# Michael Redd for MVP ???



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

Let's assume the Cleveland Cavaliers manage it to keep Ilgauskas on board and to acquire Michael Redd.

OK ?

Then the Cavs manage it to finish as the 3rd or even 2nd seed in the East.

Will Redd win MVP then, since his acquisition was the Key factor of the Cavs success ?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

No. Something tells me this thread is trying to prove a point about Nash.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> No. Something tells me this thread is trying to prove a point about Nash.


maybe its trying to prove a point about shaq as well. shaq has been decent this year but far from dominating. isnt miami's success more due to the quantum leap of dwyane wade? for example right now shaq hasnt even scored a point or barely even played, and at one point the heat were up 12 in the first quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I suppose it depends on how Michael Redd plays. Does he play like Steve Nash at shooting guard in terms of impact? Or does he just allow Lebron to average a triple double and get the Cavs to 50 wins this time.

I hope the Cavs get Joe Johnson instead though. He does more on the court than Redd. And he's about as good a shooter. If I'm the Cavs I make signing Joe Johnson my priority, even if it means Z walks.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Debt Collector said:


> maybe its trying to prove a point about shaq as well. shaq has been decent this year but far from dominating. isnt miami's success more due to the quantum leap of dwyane wade? for example right now shaq hasnt even scored a point or barely even played, and at one point the heat were up 12 in the first quarter.


Yeah, the Heat have been far from horrible without Shaq this year. I think it's a credit to the coaching and management though. They just have such great balance. They have so many roleplayers that do a lot of different things.


----------



## bencollins (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, would Redd change the way their team plays the game? Would he turn his team from a set offense with a little defense to a full-on uptempo fastbreak team with zero defense? Would he completely change the way his team plays the game?

Something tells me they're still going to run the offense around Lebron and Redd will just hit the shots.

It's completely different.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

1) Suns last year had one of the worst records in the league, in the lottery, not close to playoffs
2) Suns have best record in the league, playing the west
Difference: Nash

I'd give Wade MVP before Shaq. I would give Nash MVP before Wade.


----------

